# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Open Casse brique Project

## rishugames

Tout d'abord, bonjour à tous.

*Casse brique Project, qu'est-ce que c'est?*
C'est un casse brique assez classique, développé avec Construct, le jeu n'est pas terminé, et il ne le sera jamais par Rishu Games, il est donc devenu maintenant open source(enfin quand je parle de source, ce n'est pas du code, mais le .cap pour Construct est disponible).

*Développé par?*
Développé par Rishu Games, donc par moi-même uniquement.
*
Un historique?
*Le développement à commencer en mai/juin 2011, puis a stoppé en juillet/août pour devenir open source.

*Les fonctionnalités présentes?*
- Gestion des mouvements de la balle (heureusement  ::): )
- Gestion du score et de la vie
- 3 types de briques inclus
- 3 effets inclus(vie +1, mort & augmentation de la vitesse de la balle)
Donc en gros, la base du jeu est déjà faite.

*Où télécharger?*
Vous pouvez télécharger le jeu tel quel gratuitement, acheter la source 50 centimes, ou télécharger de la source gratuitement: http://rishu-games.com/?p=19 au choix.

A bientôt.

----------


## Froyok

> , ou télécharger la version crackée de la source gratuitement: http://rishu-games.com/?p=19 .


Je ne suis pas tout là, tu nous proposes d'acheter la source ou alors de téléchargé la version cracké ?
Le projet est donc libre désormais, donc dans les deux cas ce que tu fais est illégale ?

Je ne suis pas sur tout comprendre.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mea culpa, j'ai dégainé le ban pour piratage un petit peu vite  ::cry:: 
rishugames a maladroitement utilisé le terme "cracké". Il voulait dire que vous pouvez télécharger gratuitement ou faire un geste pour reconnaître le travail accompli en payant cinquante centimes.

Voilà qui est corrigé  ::):

----------


## Teto

Cool.  ::):

----------


## rishugames

Le site a été mis à jour avec un nouveau thème(le résultat que donnait l'ancien était plus que mauvais). Des nouveaux articles feront bientôt leur apparition.

----------


## rishugames

Je recherche une personne pouvant faire de l'ascii art pour un futur projet. Pour toute demande, m'envoyer un MP.

----------


## Devnull

Peut etre que ce lien peu aider pour faire de l'ascii:
libfake437

----------

